# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Psicología-Psicoanálisis-Mentalismo-Mesmerismo-Hipnosis....

## femstore

Buenas a tod@s!

He cogido con fuerzas el foro  :302: , voy a separar mi comentario en dos partes, por si alguien le interesa una de ellas pero no todo el **** que voy a soltar. xD



Como ya comenté anteriormente, soy estudiante de psicología entre otras cosas, y dentro de ella, me centro especialmente en Freud aunque estudio todas las ramas (cognitiva, conductual, etc).


1º Hipnosis-Mesmerismo

Estoy centrándome en la psicoterapia principalmente, y me interesa bastante la hipnosis y el mesmerismo, pero digamos que ya he leido la mayoría de libros que debí leer relacionados con la rama de la psicología y, sinceramente, no llevan muy lejos. Más que información, casi todo son ensayos o historia pura y dura, cómo se originó, que aceptación tenía, credibilidad,...blablabla, no hay información sobre cómo aprender a llevar a un "paciente" a cierto tipo de relajación o como alcanzar propiamente dichos estados...y es algo que me gustaría saber.

No quiero formar parte del espectáculo, no quiero dedicarme a ello, pero me interesa la parte "clínica" y "científica" que pueda haber en todo esto.
Freud afirma que para realizar un psicoanálisis correcto, es necesario dominar la hipnosis aunque sea levemente, no para manipular al paciente, si no para poder entrar donde debemos buscar la solución a un posible problema.

Como aquí veo que hay profesionales, expertos y curiosos, tal vez alguno pueda ayudarme a encontrar información, tanto en español como en inglés (prefiero español pero me apaño bien con inglés), sobre el tema y poco a poco poder ir leyendo y aplicándolo a mi conocimiento sobre el psicoanálisis.
Siguiendo las enseñanzas de Freud como si fuera una secta jaja, considero que la hipnosis no se debe enseñar de una persona a otra, si no que es cada persona la que debe encontrar su punto exacto para dominar el arte, y es lo que quiero hacer, pero como repito, sólo la parte "científica", no tengo intención de subirme a un escenario o de ser el centro de reuniones familiares, se que esto no es un juego aunque lo pueda parecer y el tema me interesa mucho.


2ºMentalismo.

Digamos que lo puedo resumir del punto anterior. Me interesa la parte "científica" del mentalismo, es decir, cualquier practica relacionada con el mismo, que me sirva de ayuda a la hora de trabajar con un paciente (es un campo que totalmente desconozco, no hay información científica en los libros que he buscado y estoy totalmetne a cero). Supongo que tal vez sea importante conocer el lenguaje corporal, para saber si miente o no, o para saber si ciertos temas le resultan incómodos o prefiere evadirlos sin decirlo de su boca...no se, me interesa todo lo que se pueda aplicar.
Actualmente trabajo en un centro de adaptación de niños con problemas (niños que están en centros de menores por diversos delitos como violencia, prostitución, drogas, etc), y considero interesante e importante saber ciertas cosas relacionadas con el mentalismo que me pueda ayudar con cualquiera de estos pacientes, o de otros de otros campos. Busco bibliografía al respecto, tanto ingles como español (prefiero español), y como he dicho antes, alejada del espectáculo y la magia, más bien dedicada al análisis piscológico de una persona. 

Aclaro que soy una persona intuitiva y observadora, posiblemente sin saber que lo he hecho haya usado ya "algo" relacionado con el mentalismo, pero de todas formas..prefiero documentarme para saber qué hago o cómo debo hacerlo. La única referencia que tengo es la serie de La Sexta...con eso digo todo jajaja.


Gracias a todos de antemano.

----------


## Magnano

Sobre la hipnosis te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto con Jeff, un moderador del foro, no es hipnotizador clinico ni nada de eso, lo suyo es la hipnosis teatral, pero del tema entiende mucho

----------


## Pardo

Sobre el tema Hipnosis, como bien has dicho, hay multitud de libros que finalmente no te llevan a ningun lado, pues se repiten, pero realmente no cuentan lo que nos interesa saber.

Yo te recomiendo hacer un curso de hipnosis clínica para empezar, donde aprendes técnicas de inducción, profundización y cómo aplicar la hipnosis para las diferentes enfermedades psicosomáticas y, una vez lo tengas claro y domines inducciones y, sobretodo, buenas profundizaciones, te recomiendo otro curso de hipnosis aplicada a la terapia, donde aprendas cómo tratar cada terapia y las posibilidades de la hipnosis sobre ello.

Yo me saqué el Master de hipnosis clínica hace 6 años, y desde entonces he ido haciendo varios cursos más. Como uno de inducciones instantaneas, otro de hipnoterápia, etc. Ahora estoy junto a otro hipnólogo investigando nuevos casos en la hipnosis, estamos sobretodo investigando sobre cómo tratar el dolor crónico, y sobre algunos estados de la memoria y la realidad de los recuerdos, pues la mayoria de recuerdos, son recuerdos falsos....

Yo me dedico principalmente al espectaculo, pero desde que empecé con la hipnosis me apasionó el mundo, y hago bastantetes terapias también, por eso te recomiendo que hagas cusros, donde te enseñan cosas que no están en los libros, y después ya tienes que ser tú quien lo aplique todo a su manera.

Referente a lo demás, pues sí que te pueden servir diferentes libros de lenguaje no verbal, hay unos cuantos en el mercado en estos momentos y la verdad la mayoría son todos bastante completos.

Y más que la serie "El Metalista", te recomiendo la serie "Miénteme", donde se trata el tema con más realidad y te explican el porqué de las cosas.

Por otro lado, yo acabo de escribir un libro de iniciación al mentalismo, que está ya en manos de la editorial, y saldrá en brebe. En él hablo bastante de la psicología aplicada al mentalismo, hablo bastante de la Sugestión, la Hipnosis, la PNL, los mensajes subliminales y el paralenguaje y lenguaje no verbal.

----------


## AC/DC

A mí, al igual que femstore, me gustaría aprender sobre el mentalismo para los psicólogos y la hipnosis, ya que voy a estudiar psicologia. En la serie que mencionaba Pardo ("Miénteme") es verdad que hablan mucho de lenguaje corporal; mas explican poco de cómo detectarlo. Por suerte, en los 13 escalones de Corinda, en un escalón se habla un poco del lenguaje corporal...

Resumiendo: que estoy como tú, femstore.

----------


## Dummie

La verdad es que no entiendo lo que quieres coseguir, femstore. 
El hecho de que la rama de la magia llamada mentalismo trabaje con la psicología, no significa que pueda ser utilizada en el tratamiento psicoterápico.
Cuando leas un poco más a Freud, verás que él dejó de utilizar la hipnosis porque los pacientes no recordaban lo que habían dicho una vez "despertaban", y en el psicoanálisis, precisamente es necesario el "darse cuenta" de la relación entre dos hechos o de una conducta concreta, por ejemplo, de modo que desestimó su uso y se centró en escuchar lo que tenían que decir los pacientes. 
Este método se sigue utilizando hoy en día. Sí, también la hipnosis, pero no veo de qué manera quieres relacionar el uso de la hipnosis que puedes hacer en un espectáculo de mentalismo, con la ayuda a otra persona.

Si, como dices, lo que quieres es ayuda para saber cómo trabajar con otra persona (tratamiento psicoterapéutico), no creo que encuentres nada en el mentalismo.

Estudia psicopatología, psicodinámica, psicoanálisis (empieza por Freud, desde los Estudios sobre la histeria, La interpretación de los sueños, Psicopatología de la vida cotidiana y los Ensayos para una teoría sexual, que te será de gran utilidad si trabajas con niños).
Puedes encontrar en el mercado manuales excelentes de cualquier orientación y en mi opinión, son mejores para tratar-ayudar a otra persona que todos los libros de mentalismo del mundo, porque, a pesar de tener puntos comunes, son cosas distintas y con fines distintos.

Y sobre las series, las dos que se comentan, son muy reguleras y no se pueden extraer conclusiones generales de los casos que cuentan. Tocarse la napia no siempre significa que mientes, cruzarse de brazos no siempre significa estar cerrado a la comunicación...
Por supuesto que la conducta no verbal es muy importante, pero lo de las series tiene el punto fantasioso necesario en toda ficción.
El mismo Freud decía que "cuando un hombre calla con la boca, habla con los dedos".
Pero eso de unir la tarapia con el espectáculo, no sé...
Tal vez no te entendí bien, en cualquier caso es lo que opino y estoy abierto a seguir el debate.
Saludos.

----------


## femstore

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, voy a responder a Dummie, que es el mensaje que tengo más cerca. ¡En cuanto pueda iré con el resto! Pido perdón por adelantado, porque siempre suelo meter la pata en los foros, ya que no se tiene a las otras personas delante y se pueden malinterpretar palabras o frases. Siempre da la impresión de que hago una esrcitura agresiva, y de verdad que no lo pretendo, por lo que si así parece, lo siento de antemano.

Creo que no me he explicado bien, o no has entendido lo que quería transmitir.
No quiero usar el mentalismo (espectáculo) para aplicaciones psicoterapéuticas, si no que quiero aprender "qué es el mentalismo" para luego yo decidir cómo puedo aplicarlo o no a mis sesiones. No digo que pueda ser utilizada, digo que no tiene por qué no serlo, y que me gustaría conocerlo para crear mi propio juicio y decidir yo mismo.

En cuanto a que Freud dejó de utilizar la hipnosis...es lo que suelen enseñar en muchas universidades (especialmente en la Autónoma, donde directamente no lo estudian por que "es un enfermo mental pederasta"-dicho por los propios profesores), pero yo no lo considero cierto (tampoco me apetece entrar en este debate, yo diré A y otros B). Freud se dio cuenta de que muchos pacientes estaban afectados por lo que denominó fobias e histerias (no tienen el mismo concepto que tienen ahora), y vió que la única forma de que un paciente cuente lo que no puede contar, es mediante el psicoanálisis a través de la hipnosis (lo que dejó de trabajar fué el mesmerismo, que para mí no es lo mismo que hipnosis). Digamos que una fobia se crea por ciertas circunstancias que tu mente entierra en su fondo, y la única forma de llegar al foco, es dejando fuera de juego a la mente, mediante la hipnosis.
No quiero usar la hipnosis que se usa en un truco ante espectadores, quiero que un paciente pueda llegar a un estado de relajación, que le permita llegar al origen de sus fobias o terrores, ya que actualmente la única forma de llegar a esos puntos (para los que seguimos a Freud) es con medicación...otras ramas de la psicología dicen que con tratar al paciente unos 10 años acaba curándose (yo lo llamo estafa).

No soy una persona que ha visto la tele y ha decidido meterse en estos "embolaos", tampoco soy una persona que ha cogido un libro de psicología "y ya". Tengo varios master, entre ellos uno en psicopatología; Y en cuanto a Freud, no sólo me he leido sus libros y ensayos, si no que me consideran experto en todo lo que a Freud se refiere (no sé si lo soy, pero si la gente lo dice, puede que tengan razón); participo frecuentemente en debates, conferencias y secciones de tv/radio (por ejemplo con Punset), y suelo ser bastante solicitado para dar charlas sobre lo que a él se refiere. Más que experto, creo que soy de las pocas personas que se han molestado en leerse todos sus trabajos, estudiar su vida, comprenderle a él, e intentar comprender lo que quería transmitir (aunque esto puede generar diversos puntos de vista, yo tengo el mío claro).

El resumen, se puede transmitir en que la "teoria" del psicoanálisis, ya me la sé; la práctica, también; pero sé que Freud se interesó y practicó mentalismo, mesmerismo e hipnosis, y que de su propia boca salió, que para realizar un psicoanálisis, es necesario dominar la hipnosis.
No quiero hacer trucos de magia ni fliparme con 3 amigos en botellones del barrio, quiero información, y quiero conocimientos, luego quiero probar y experimentar, y decidir si el mentalismo (o lo que yo considero mentalismo) y la hipnosis, pueden serme de utilidad o no para lo que estoy centrado.

Espero haber explicado un poco mejor el objetivo que busco con todo esto; 

¡¡Saludos y gracias!!

----------


## femstore

> Sobre el tema Hipnosis, como bien has dicho, hay multitud de libros que finalmente no te llevan a ningun lado, pues se repiten, pero realmente no cuentan lo que nos interesa saber.
> 
> Yo te recomiendo hacer un curso de hipnosis clínica para empezar, donde aprendes técnicas de inducción, profundización y cómo aplicar la hipnosis para las diferentes enfermedades psicosomáticas y, una vez lo tengas claro y domines inducciones y, sobretodo, buenas profundizaciones, te recomiendo otro curso de hipnosis aplicada a la terapia, donde aprendas cómo tratar cada terapia y las posibilidades de la hipnosis sobre ello.
> 
> Yo me saqué el Master de hipnosis clínica hace 6 años, y desde entonces he ido haciendo varios cursos más. Como uno de inducciones instantaneas, otro de hipnoterápia, etc. Ahora estoy junto a otro hipnólogo investigando nuevos casos en la hipnosis, estamos sobretodo investigando sobre cómo tratar el dolor crónico, y sobre algunos estados de la memoria y la realidad de los recuerdos, pues la mayoria de recuerdos, son recuerdos falsos....
> 
> Yo me dedico principalmente al espectaculo, pero desde que empecé con la hipnosis me apasionó el mundo, y hago bastantetes terapias también, por eso te recomiendo que hagas cusros, donde te enseñan cosas que no están en los libros, y después ya tienes que ser tú quien lo aplique todo a su manera.
> 
> Referente a lo demás, pues sí que te pueden servir diferentes libros de lenguaje no verbal, hay unos cuantos en el mercado en estos momentos y la verdad la mayoría son todos bastante completos.
> ...


¡Hola Pardo! Me ha alegrado saber que alguien ha hecho un máster o curso sobre hipnosis clínica, si me pudieras dar información sobre ello (dónde se imparte, temario, etc.) te lo agradecería enormemente. Hasta ahora todo lo que he encontrado con respecto a eso han sido farsantes, parapsicólogos y "sacacuartos". Estaba desistiendo ya de encontrar algo así... todos esos cursos o masters, me interesan si siguen estando activos.

En cuanto a lo de la serie "El Mentalista", no me lo toméis al pie de la letra, ha sido un simple ejemplo a rasgos generales de lo que quería decir al intentar definir "mentalismo".

Por último, si me haces el favor de avisarme cuando tu libro esté listo, estaré encantado de comprar un ejemplar, todo lo que sea información útil... ¡bienvenido sea!

Vamos, que no quiero un libro mágico de forma que tras leerlo sepa hacer todo lo que se supone que se debe hacer en cuanto a mentalismo e hipnosis, quiero información de todo tipo, tanto como para iniciarme, como para comprenderlo y estudiarlo, no me importa el tiempo que me pueda llevar o las vueltas que tenga que dar, siempre y cuando no siga perdiendo el tiempo con libros como los que he encontrado, que no sirven absolutamente para nada.


¡¡Gracias!!

----------


## Iban

Carlos, qué pena me da que esto no sea un foro de psicología, porque me quedo con las ganas de entrar a hablar de Freud. Si bien me parece brillante su tríada Yo-Ello-SuperYo, estoy tan en desacuerdo con su interpretación de los orígenes (siempre sexuales) de las patologías... (mi estudio de Freud ha sido más desde el ángulo de la filosofía que desde el de la psicología).

Lástima; quizás en otra vida coincidamos en el entorno adecuado.

Y... también siento no poderte ayudarte con el mentalismo y la hipnosis, sobre lo que soy un absoluto ignorante. Pero al igual que te han dicho más arriba, te remito a Jeff (usuario del foro). Utiliza la hipnosis con asiduidad en sus espectáculos y da regularmente conferencias sobre ello por toda España. Creo que podrá ayudarte en tu inmersión en ese mundo.

----------


## t.barrie

> Carlos, qué pena me da que esto no sea un foro de psicología, porque me quedo con las ganas de entrar a hablar de Freud. Si bien me parece brillante su tríada Yo-Ello-SuperYo, estoy tan en desacuerdo con su interpretación de los orígenes (siempre sexuales) de las patologías... (mi estudio de Freud ha sido más desde el ángulo de la filosofía que desde el de la psicología).
> 
> Lástima; quizás en otra vida coincidamos en el entorno adecuado.
> 
> .


Pues , la verdad que a mi también me entran ganas de hablar del tema.

Estudio psicología en la Uned. A Freud se le estudia en un capítulo en la asignatura de historia de la Psicología en primero. Y poco más, alguna referencia en alguna otra asignatura y ya está. Y lo que se estudia, pues bueno, la verdad que se explica porqué su prestigio ha disminuido tanto. A medida que la ciencia sigue avanzando cada vez resulta más difícil dar credibilidad a Freud.

Al final se te queda la idea de que si, que fue un tipo brillante, pero que se equivocó en muchas cosas, que su teorías sobre todo en el tema de los sueños, (su teoría sexual se las trae :302: ) puede resultar interesante, tiene su encanto, y fue pionera en este tema, pero que no, que ya no se le da validez.

Y yo, que desde que he empezado con esta carrera he aprendido a dudar y cuestionar todo lo que leo, no me cierro tanto a las teorías Freudianas como parece que se ha hecho a nivel general en la psicología actual (aquí en europa, en paises como Argentina y Uruguay continua teniendo mucho peso en estudios universitarios) pero por lo que he estudiado, me resulta imposible darle demasiada credibilidad. 

Bueno, Iban puede que tenga razón, no es un foro de psicología, así que igual no deberíamos profundizar demasado en el tema. 


Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

¡Tomás, buenos días!

Al próximo Magialdia, todos con un libro de psicología en el bolsillo en vez de la baraja. :D

----------


## t.barrie

> ¡Tomás, buenos días!
> 
> Al próximo Magialdia, todos con un libro de psicología en el bolsillo en vez de la baraja. :D


Jaja :302: . 

¡Buenos días Iban!

----------


## Pardo

Te mando la información en un privado.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## femstore

> Pues , la verdad que a mi también me entran ganas de hablar del tema.
> 
> Estudio psicología en la Uned. A Freud se le estudia en un capítulo en la asignatura de historia de la Psicología en primero. Y poco más, alguna referencia en alguna otra asignatura y ya está. Y lo que se estudia, pues bueno, la verdad que se explica porqué su prestigio ha disminuido tanto. A medida que la ciencia sigue avanzando cada vez resulta más difícil dar credibilidad a Freud.
>  .



Entonces somos compañeros de universidad; Aunque la UNED ofrece la oportunidad de seguir estudiando a Freud más en profundidad de lo que se hace en el capítulo 8 de "historia de la psicología" -asignatura de 1º-.
No es lo mismo estudiar psicología que estudiar a Freud, yo no le quito ni le doy credibilidad, no trato de convencer a nadie más que a mi mismo, que ya lo estoy jaja, aunque entiendo tu postura, tan sólo comparto sus pensamientos y proyectos (dejando de un lado la parte básica sobre él), y me intereso por su método de trabajo, el cual consiero de los pocos útiles y eficaces dentro de la psicología...sólo mi opinión (no me apedreeis jaja)...soy consciente de lo que la mayoría de gente piensa sobre Freud, y de todos los tópicos que se crean sobre él, pero sus trabajos en profundidad sobre hipnosis y mesmerismo, están a años luz de sus teorias sexuales; la pena es que no todo el mundo se ha molestado en buscar esa información, o no le ha interesado, o no se la han dado en clase. A Freud se le resume a las teorías sexuales, complejo de Edipo e interpretación de los sueños...pero eso es sólo una pequeña parte de todo lo que trabajó en su vida, y creedme que no es ni mucho menos lo más interesante.

En cualquier caso, olvidando a Freud, y como estudiante de psicología, ¿Consideras que lo que busco puede tener relación para un fin terapéutico?
Yo creo que sea cual sea la rama de la psicología que se quiera estudiar, es interesante todo lo que sea aprender sobre nosotros mismos y sobre nuestra mente, al igual que me he molestado en profundizar sobre otro tipo de prácticas o estudios dentro de la psicología, me gustaría adentrarme y conocer estos dos apartados, mentalismo e hipnosis. Tal vez me lleven a ninguna parte...pero tal vez encuentre lo que estoy buscando...pero desde luego gran parte de la psicología es la mente, y creo que no anda muy alejada del mentalismo o la hiponsis.


*****
Por no escribir en otro apartado, gracias Pardo por el privado!

----------


## t.barrie

> En cualquier caso, olvidando a Freud, y como estudiante de psicología, ¿Consideras que lo que busco puede tener relación para un fin terapéutico?
> Yo creo que sea cual sea la rama de la psicología que se quiera estudiar, es interesante todo lo que sea aprender sobre nosotros mismos y sobre nuestra mente, al igual que me he molestado en profundizar sobre otro tipo de prácticas o estudios dentro de la psicología, me gustaría adentrarme y conocer estos dos apartados, mentalismo e hipnosis. Tal vez me lleven a ninguna parte...pero tal vez encuentre lo que estoy buscando...pero desde luego gran parte de la psicología es la mente, y creo que no anda muy alejada del mentalismo o la hiponsis.
> !


A la respuesta a tu pregunta, de primeras iba a decir que no. De lo que he estado estudiando hasta ahora, lo que más me ha gustado-motivado han sido "las biologías", la de primero, la de segundo, y ahora estoy con la de tercero. Bajo esta visión más "científica", lo relacionado con la hipnosis por ejemplo, para finalidades terapeuticas, pues pasa a un segundo plano .Pero raelmente tampoco creo que se deba descartar nada por completo. 
Iba a decir que no, por lo que comentaba antes en el caso de Freud, a medida que se avanza en la ciencia(en la neurociencia ) ese tipo de terapias (psicoanalíticas) carecen de sentido y de rigor desde el punto de vista científico, entendiendo ciencia en sentido estricto y riguroso. Pero claro, igual la psicología entera no encaja tampoco en ese sentido riguroso(el eterno dilema, "Es o no es ciencia la psicología".)
Hay muchos interrogantes abiertos en el estudio de la mente del ser humano, la ciencia también tiene sus limitaciones. Me parece pues, interesante intentar estudiar la mente desde varias perspectivas. 
Adelante con tu estudio. :Wink1: 

Un saludo.

Pd: me voy al curro que ya llego tarde por tu culpa :302:

----------


## femstore

> Hay muchos interrogantes abiertos en el estudio de la mente del ser humano, la ciencia también tiene sus limitaciones. Me parece pues, interesante intentar estudiar la mente desde varias perspectivas. 
> Adelante con tu estudio.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pd: me voy al curro que ya llego tarde por tu culpa



Gracias! :Oops:  y espero que no llegues tarde por mi culpa jajaja

----------


## Iban

:Smile1: 

Menos mal que has editado, Tomás, porque iba a entrar en tromba y cogiendo carrerilla.  :Smile1: 

El concepto estricto de ciencia, el metodológico, es radicalmente diferente al concepto popular. Ciencia puede ser cualquier cosa. Basta que cumpla unos requisitos. Que el estudio de esa disciplina sea metodológico (el método científico, por sí sólo, serviría para llenar todo el post), que sus sucesos sean predecibles en base a unas pseudo-ecuaciones (no hace falta que sean fórmulas con Xs, raíces cuadradas, y cosas similares: una simple relación de causalidad ya puede servir como base a una ciencia), y que sea falsable (es decir: que exista una manera de poder demostrar si el las proposiciones son correctas, o falsas; por eso la religión nunca será una ciencia).

Por lo tanto, que algo sea científico no depende de la materia de estudio, sino de la forma de estudiarlo. Se puede hacer ciencia con cualquier cosa (y en este último cuarto de siglo, el de la teconología, ése ha sido el objetivo en la mayoría de los campos). La pena es que en la mayoría de las disciplinas "humanistas" o "sociales" en las que se ha intentado acometer esta tarea, casi siempre los esfuerzos titánicos se agotan con la definición de un  escenario de partida (dando forma a la estructura, pero sin acabar de rematar el cuerpo), dejando "para el futuro" el completar el trabajo.

Realmente, aunque una ciencia tenga que tener la capacidad de predecir un hecho (es decir, está ligada a la realidad de las cosas), no significa que sus "fórmulas" tengan que ser certeras al 100%. También se puede construir ciencia estadística, o ciencia probabilística (que no son la misma cosa). E, incluso, mucho de lo que conocemos con ciencia describe una realidad inexistente, o de una manera imperfecta e incorrecta (la física cuántica es incompatible con la física relativista; y ni las teorías de Einstein se pueden aplicar al microcosmos, ni las de Planck al macrocosmos). Pero las aceptamos como ciertas por su utilidad, a pesar de haber sido claramente demostradas como falsas.

En lo que a la psicología freudiana se refiere, para mí es uno de los intentos más serios de toda la historia de convertir la psicología y el comportamiento humano (a nivel individual,no a nivel grupal) en una ciencia, muy por encima de la neuromedicina actual. Y me parece que aún tiene más mérito porque parte de sus propios cimientos; es decir, no hereda nada del pasado, y la "casi" ciencia psicoanalítica (deberíamos llamarla de la psique) se construye únicamente a partir de sí misma.

A mi entender, el único problema de Freud está en las concluiones a las que llegó con las herramientas que él había creado. Aunque, esas mismas herramientas, aplicadas con un punto de vista más abierto (por alguien que no pretenda conocer la respuesta antes de hacer la pregunta) prometen resultados muy positivos.

----------


## t.barrie

> Menos mal que has editado, Tomás, porque iba a entrar en tromba y cogiendo carrerilla. 
> 
> .


Lo se, lo se, escribí con prisas porque hacía tarde al trabajo, pero quería contestar a la pregunta de femstore. Luego, lo releí.. y bueno. 

Por cierto ¿el foro este no era de magia? :302: 

un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Esto es nuestra perdición. Vamos a callarnos, y que se siga hablando de mentalismo.

:D

----------


## Dummie

Respondo porque me han mentado:

femstore: Freud dejó la hipnosis porque no le valía para nada y porque era muy mal hipnólogo. Y si fueras tan experto en Freud como dices, sabrías que precisamente cuando dejo la hipnosis nació el psicoanálisis, es decir, que no psicoanalizaba con hipnosis porque ambas cosas son incompatibles, pero sobre todo porque AÚN NO HABÍA DESCUBIERTO EL PSICOANÁLISIS.

t.barrie: por lo que te leo, no has profundizado mucho en el estudio de Freud. Hay cantidad de estudios que relacionan el psicoanálisis y las neurociencias y no es extraño leer que de vez en cuando se demuestran con las nuevas técnicas, cosas que Freud ya postuló y de las que habló, así que eso de está desfasado es muy discutible, lo que ocurre es que habló con el lenguaje de su época. Te recomiendo a un autor llamado Hugo Bleichmar. Puedes encontrar en la red cosas suyas, así como de Glen O. Gabbard donde puedes ver que psicoanálisis y neurociencia, caminan de la mano en algún tramo.

Iban: eso de que el origen de todo en Freud es sexual...ya sé que no es este sitio para debates de este tipo, pero no me puedo resistir a señalarte que has caido en el tópico más tópico y más falso que existe en torno a Freud, sin duda por un desconocimiento de su obra a nivel clínico.

Pero como digo este no es sitio para esto, así que resumiendo:

  1. que el mentalismo está muy bien, pero no para tratar a pacientes

  2. que la hipnosis también, pero para tratar a pacientes conviene hacer cursos o estudiar como Pardo recomendaba más arriba. Es válida la hipnosis clínica.

   3. que los pacientes no necesitan mentalismo sino que sepas de psicopatología, y conozcas al menos 2 ó 3 escuelas de las que tomar herramientas útiles para el alivio de sus dolencias (digo esto porque hay más cosas que el psicoanálisis, y dentro del psicoanálisis hay cantidad de autores que han mejorado, reformulado y variado el panorama que Freud dejó).

   Pero allá tú femstore, prueba a hacerle una adivinación con uñil a un depresivo, o una lectura de mente a un paranoide. Si te da resultados buenos, adelante...

Saludos

----------


## femstore

> Respondo porque me han mentado:
> 
> femstore: Freud dejó la hipnosis porque no le valía para nada y porque era muy mal hipnólogo. Y si fueras tan experto en Freud como dices, sabrías que precisamente cuando dejo la hipnosis nació el psicoanálisis, es decir, que no psicoanalizaba con hipnosis porque ambas cosas son incompatibles, pero sobre todo porque AÚN NO HABÍA DESCUBIERTO EL PSICOANÁLISIS.


Para tí la perra gorda :302:  . Confundes mesmerismo con hipnosis, pero no voy a enredar el tema, no he venido aqui para hablar de Freud.


.


> .....Te recomiendo a un autor llamado Hugo Bleichmar. Puedes encontrar en la red cosas suyas, así como de Glen O. Gabbard donde puedes ver que psicoanálisis y neurociencia, caminan de la mano en algún tramo.


Ese psicoanálisis no tiene en nada que ver con Freud, hay dos tipos "grandes" de psicoanálisis, muy diferenciados entre ellos.





> Pero como digo este no es sitio para esto, así que resumiendo:
> 
>   1. que el mentalismo está muy bien, pero no para tratar a pacientes



¿por qué?




> 2. que la hipnosis también, pero para tratar a pacientes conviene hacer cursos o estudiar como Pardo recomendaba más arriba. Es válida la hipnosis clínica.


En ningún momento se ha hablado de usar hipnosis de espectáculos, o mentalismo con trucos de magia para tratar pacientes. La hipnosis clínica conlleva los mismos principios que una hipnosis teatral, sólo se diferencia en la aplicación y destino que el hipnotizador le quiera dar.




> 3. que los pacientes no necesitan mentalismo sino que sepas de psicopatología, y conozcas al menos 2 ó 3 escuelas de las que tomar herramientas útiles para el alivio de sus dolencias (digo esto porque hay más cosas que el psicoanálisis, y dentro del psicoanálisis hay cantidad de autores que han mejorado, reformulado y variado el panorama que Freud dejó).


Sé de psicopatología, sé farmacologia, he estudiado y profundizado en varias ramas del campo de la psicología, y ahora quiero aprender todo lo que pueda serme útil del mentalismo. Los pacientes no necesitan mentalismo para curarse, pero el psicoanalista si puede necesitar el mentalismo para saber cosas de los pacientes, y por tanto, ayudarles con sus problemas.




> Pero allá tú femstore, prueba a hacerle una adivinación con uñil a un depresivo, o una lectura de mente a un paranoide. Si te da resultados buenos, adelante...


¿para qué voy a probar eso? Un depresivo (depende del grado) lo primero que necesita es un psiquiatra que pueda ayudarle con medicación, luego tal vez un psicólogo para ayudarle a quitarse la dependencia de la mediación en caso de haberla...y no tiene por qué ser un psicoanalista. Por otro lado, tal vez no sea necesario hipnotizar a una persona para algo asi, pero trabajando las técnicas de relajación con las que se trata la hipnosis pueda ayudarle a calmarle o relajarse de una forma que él no podía lograr.

Ante una persona paranoide, no creo necesario tener que "leer su mente", pues es un trastorno que ya tiene un tratamiento adecuado para su cura o mejora, no veo necesario experimentar en algo así. En cualquier caso el trastorno paranoide crea desconfianza en el individuo hacia cualquier otra persona, quizá mediante la hipnosis o el mentalismo pueda buscar en su mente, en sus gestos, o en sus expresiones algo que sin esas técnicas el paciente no me diría por propio pie debido a la desconfianza que le generaría yo al ser una persona desconocida.

Lo que quiero darte a entender, es que si yo estoy en mi consulta o donde sea y viene un paciente, no quiero empezar a mover objetos con la mente, romper vasos, o ganarle a piedra papel o tijera, al igual que tampoco quiero hipnotizarle para que cuando despierte no sepa contar hasta 10. Tengo conocimientos sobre psicología, farmacología, psicoterapia, psicoanálisis...etc, quiero ampliar mis conocimientos a estos campos, por si pueden serme de utilidad. Mi idea es estudiarlos, si encuentro alguna aplicación (en mi caso psicología, pero si fuera vendedor de coches, futbolista o butanero, por ejemplo, también podría buscar aplicaciones de estas ramas), los usaré, si no, pues mira, todo conocimiento bienvenido sea.


Saludos! y gracias a todos por dar vida al tema

----------


## Iban

Dummie, ¿has leído los _Estudios sobre la Histeria_, de Freud? Porque parece que no...

Y te voy a citar otra fuente, al doctor Sarró, discípulo de Freud en Viena de 1925 a 1927. Si conoces a Freud, también conocerás a sus discípulos. Y si yo no lo conozco, al menos puedo dar por sentado que Sarró sabrá algo más que yo y, probablemente, más qe tú.

_"En cambio Fred no acertó en lao que respecta a la sexualidad. Ciertamente, la sexualidad es una dimensión básica de la vida humana, pero no es toda la vida humana, y Freud la sobrevaloró". (Entrevista con Ramón Sarró, Freud y el Psicoanálisis, SALVAT EDITORES 1973)._

Ahora, si quieres estudiamos a Helena Deutsch, a Reich... (freudianos a muerte) y verás que dicen cosas como que la sexualidad de la mujer es esencialmente masoquista (¡¡shock!!), o que la salud mental de una persona se puede medir por su potencial orgásmico... y lindezas por el estilo. ¿Hablamos de sus prácticas? Mejor no, ¿verdad?

Si hablamos del inconscinte de Jung, de la psicología individual de Alder, de Jaspers, del desarrollo cultural de Marcuse, de Fromm... ya no estamos hablando del psicoanálisis de Freud.

Te cuidado, porque si he caído en el tópico, ha sido después de leer mucho.

(Y metiéndome en otra discusión: el psicoanálisis sí estaba ligado, en los primeros tiempos de Freud, a la hipnosis. Pero posteriormente, al comprobar que no todos los pacientes podían ser hipnotizados, cambió el método, abandonando la hipnosis por el método de la asociación libre de ideas. Pero tanto la hipnosis como las asociaciones libres son ambas herramientas, y el psicoanálisis es quien hace o no uso de ellas. Psicoanálisis e hipnosis están en planos diferentes, como lo están la física y las matemáticas).

----------


## Dummie

> Psicoanálisis e hipnosis están en planos diferentes, como lo están la física y las matemáticas).


Luego me das la razón con lo que dije en mi anterior post. 

Mira Iban, con Freud pasa que tiene tantos detractores como amantes, y si nos ponemos a buscar, encontraremos dos idea contrapuestas sobre el mismo asunto, y ambas argumentadas, así que a veces es cuestión de opinión o de lo que más te guste. 

Es cierto que la sexualidad es importante, pero no el origen de todo. Si fue el origen es porque las pacientes de Freud le hablaban de estas cuestiones y él concedió importancia a esto, pero más adelante reformuló su teoría (abandonó la teoría de la seducción) porque se dio cuenta de que en Viena, o un altísimo porcentaje de mujeres era abusada o había un elevado número de perversos. 
Es decir, que unas ideas que tuvieran un origen en cuestiones sexuales, fueron cambiando.

Tú mencionabas más arriba al YO-ELLO-SUPERYO. Pues bien, también fue una reformulación del Preconsciente-Consciente-Inconsciente. Si de algo no se puede criticar a Freud es de quedarse estancado, ya que fue variando sus ideas a lo largo de toda su vida.
Y por supuesto que he leido los ESTUDIOS,  es la primera obra que lei cuando empecé los seminarios.

Lo de Sarró no deja de ser una opinión, sin duda con más avales que las que podamos tener nosotros, pero te aseguro que hay muchos autores que hablan del tópico FREUD-SEXUALIDAD y a mi me parecen interesantes. 

A femstore: 
te entendí. En un principio pensaba que directamente venías para saber cosas sobre mentalismo para llevarlas a la consulta, pero ahora veo que tu punto de vista no está mal, al querer conocer una rama y los posibles usos. Tal vez me mostré un poco vehemente porque la psicología es un tema que me toca muy de cerca y hace poco mantuve en otro lugar una discusión con una persona que pretendía llevar a terapia métodos de no sé qué escisión de la santería y unirlo al espiritismo. ¿Que puede funcionar? Pues vete a saber, lo mismo le es utilísimo a algún paciente en concreto, pero que es lo mejor...a priori no.

Las últimas recomendaciones del anterior post te las decía en plan irónico. No pareces un peligro si es verdad que eres una persona formada, pero me he encontrado con tanto talibán de la psicología, tanto Mengele de la psique que se atreve a ponerse delante de una persona sufriente para hacer experimentos, que pensé que serías uno de esos. 
Mis disculpas si no es así.

Resumiendo de nuevo:

que EMHO, no es útil el mentalismo para lo que dices, pero esto, claro está, es mi experiencia. Tal vez tú descubres nuevos usos terapéuticos...no dejes en ese caso de hablarnos de ellos.

Y todo esto sin acritud, que me ha parecido ver alguna vena hinchada. Haya paz, que luego sube la tensión...

----------


## Iban

Dummie, valoro quizás tanto como tu respuesta, el tono en el que la has hecho. Tú has pinchado un poquito, los demás hemos pinchado un poco más, y esto podía haber acabado en una guerera de sillas volando. Y sin embargo lo has vuelto a llevar a un cauce razonable de diálogo. ¡Cuánto mérito! (No, en esta frase, cero ironía, de verdad).

La conclusión es que todos parecemos ser grandes admiradores de Freud. Y que también va a ser complicado que lleguemos a unificar opiniones. Bien dices que Freud sufrió una evolución continua (entendible si tenemos en cuenta que estaba "abriendo camino" en una disciplina nueva), y siempre se podrá citar una frase de Freud para argumentar contra otra frase de Freud.

Por mí, lo dejamos aquí, en lo que al psicoanálisis se refiere, con la satisfacción de que seguimos teniendo un trato cordial, y seguimos con la parte de mentalismo, que seguro que es de más interés para el resto de usuarios (que habrán leído todo lo anterior pensando que nos hemos vuelto locos).

----------


## femstore

> A femstore: 
> te entendí. En un principio pensaba que directamente venías para saber cosas sobre mentalismo para llevarlas a la consulta, pero ahora veo que tu punto de vista no está mal, al querer conocer una rama y los posibles usos. Tal vez me mostré un poco vehemente porque la psicología es un tema que me toca muy de cerca y hace poco mantuve en otro lugar una discusión con una persona que pretendía llevar a terapia métodos de no sé qué escisión de la santería y unirlo al espiritismo. ¿Que puede funcionar? Pues vete a saber, lo mismo le es utilísimo a algún paciente en concreto, pero que es lo mejor...a priori no.
> .


Yo empecé a interesarm por la psicología pues desde muy pequeño sufro trastornos de pánico ligados a ansiedad...durante muchos años di vueltas por todo tipo de "sin nombre"...véase parapsicólogos, psicólogos, espiritistas, etc, todos ellos buenos oradores, y ninguno logró curarme. Eso sí, mis padres se dejaron un buen dinero en todos los años que estos personajes intentaban curarme. Finalmente fui a un psiquiatra y me puso durante un tiempo en tratamiento con medicación...curiosamente lo que no habían logrado en más de 6 años lo hizo una persona con 3 pastillitas....
Luego crecí, y decidí investigar sobre lo que pasaba en mi cabeza, y me llevó de pleno a la psiquiatría y psicología; el resto ya lo sabéis jaja, y ahora una vez dentro, pues lo dicho..a ver que me aportan estas herramientas...si es que aportan algo,,pero creo que si:D

Tampoco soy partidario de las malas práticas que hace mucha gente de herramientas de este tipo para sacarse un dinerillo en lugar de hacer lo que deben de hacer....yo no quiero ser uno de esos, y creo que no voy por mal camino!

Saludos!


Volvamos al foro!!!! jaja

Voy a ponerme en contacto con una persona recomendada por Pardo, pero hasta entonces, me gustaría también ir leyendo algo sobre el tema....
¿Hay algún/os libro/s que me pueda ayudar?

Cotilleando por el foro he visto dos cosas que me han llamado la atención, una es el libro de 13 escalones (o algo asi), que parece ser un libro importante dentro del mentalismo, iré a comprarmelo a ver si saco algo útil de él. Si alguien sabe algún otro..aprovecho el viaje y me compro un par...y si no pues veré que me ofrecen en la casa del libro a ver que tal suena..  :302: 

Otra es..marujeando otros hilos, he leido "cold reading"..y como soy amateur en estas ramas...me he ido a wikipedia y más o menos he entendido que es un método mediante el cual es posible saber cosas de una persona que acabamos de conocer...si no me he equivocado mucho, también es un tema que me podría interesar....joe que pasada! esto nunca tiene fin jaja  :Eek1:  :Eek1:

----------


## Iban

Vendrán los buenos mentalistas a explicarlo con más intensidad, pero mucha de su fuerza (además de aquellos juegos basados en un "truco oculto") está en conceptos como expresión corporal, gestos involuntarios, lectura muscular... comunicación no verbal, a fin de cuentas. Es decir, técnicas que, por ejemplo, también son últiles a entrevistadores laborales, educadores sociales, etc. (por ejemplo, si yo digo "perro" y tú te pones tenso, puedo suponer que tienes un problema con los perros).

El Cold Reading no es tanto eso, como una manera de simular leer el pensamiento del especatdor. Parte de sus herramentas sí son de utilidad para tu búsqueda, pero no la propia lectura en frío. Aún así, si quieres leer sobre ello, creo que una de las mejores referencias que se te pueden dar es la de Ian Rowland.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Madre mia... estoy alucinando en colores con este hilo...

Creo que se estan mezclando churras con meninas... a ver señores el mentalismo es una rama del ILUSIONISMO... esto implica que es un arte, no es una ciencia ¿ok?

Ahora una vez sentada esta base.

Existen herramientas auxiliares que facilitan el trabajo a un mentalista como puede ser todo aquello relacionado con la sugestion, el lenguaje no verbal o lecturas en frio... 
Los temas de psicologia te lo dan sobre todo "las horas de vuelo" que llevas en este arte, pero no por leer a Freud vas a ser un mejor mentalista, no se si me explico...

Femstore, creo que lo que tu buscas poco vas a encontrar en este foro ni en la rama del mentalismo, como te he dicho esto es un arte unicamente enfocado para entretener e ILUSIONAR, pero no va mas alla... y cualquier otro fin que implique la palabra mentalismo que no sea este entra en terrenos farragosos, donde el engaño y el fraude suele estar de por medio.
Si adquieres el libro de los 13 escalones veras que los "Poderes" no existen... al menos en la manera que entiendo que crees que existen... y lo mas que vas a conseguir va a ser "desilusionarte", pero alla tu, si quieres cruzar el espejo y comenzar a conocer secretos que de poco o nada te serviran...

Para los moderadores, por favor centren un poco el tiro con aquellos temas relacionados con el mentalismo REAL y no demos falsas esperanzas, despistemos o demos informacion poco aprovechable a quien no es un aficionado a la magia.
Por el bien de tod@s...  :Wink1:

----------


## femstore

> Femstore, creo que lo que tu buscas poco vas a encontrar en este foro ni en la rama del mentalismo, como te he dicho esto es un arte unicamente enfocado para entretener e ILUSIONAR, pero no va mas alla... y cualquier otro fin que implique la palabra mentalismo que no sea este entra en terrenos farragosos, donde el engaño y el fraude suele estar de por medio.
> Si adquieres el libro de los 13 escalones veras que los "Poderes" no existen... al menos en la manera que entiendo que crees que existen... y lo mas que vas a conseguir va a ser "desilusionarte", pero alla tu, si quieres cruzar el espejo y comenzar a conocer secretos que de poco o nada te serviran...


Eso es algo que me venía bien leer...
Hombre, es dificil ya que en el foro, hasta el más nuevo sabe más que yo, y hay que tener en cuenta que yo soy un completo ignorante sobre esta materia.
Por lo que leo, tengo mi concepto equivocado; digamos que yo entendía por mentalismo, era una especie de ciencia, donde mezclada con otras herramientas, tenía un sentido real alejado del ilusionimos y espectáculo, y podía ser aplicada a situaciones reales enfocadas al tratamiento/observación de un paciente.


Gracias Manolo y felicidades por el espectáculo del sabado pasado una vez más.
Gracias a Iban también por su privado!

En cuanto a los 13 escalones...ya que me ha picado la curiosidad, me lo leeré..ya comentaré a ver...con la respuesta de Manolo creo que interesante me va a parecer...aunque sea sólo por leer algo diferente.....pero creo que no era lo que estaba buscando, asique voy asimilando la "desilusión" jaja.

El tema de mentalismo como rama del ilusionismo, es un tema que me atrae la verdad de forma alejada, no me veo haciendo trucos o intentando algo así....aunque nunca se puede decir nunca.




> ...como expresión corporal, gestos involuntarios, lectura muscular...  comunicación no verbal, a fin de cuentas. Es decir, técnicas que, por  ejemplo, también son últiles a entrevistadores laborales, educadores  sociales, etc. (por ejemplo, si yo digo "perro" y tú te pones tenso,  puedo suponer que tienes un problema con los perros).


Tal vez sea eso lo que yo entedía, o pretendía encontrar en el mentalismo,  expersión corporal, gestos involuntarios, etc......quizá deba empezar por ahi que veo que  es más aproximado a lo que me interesa...y aunque no sean "ciencias", creo que pueden ser útiles a nivel orientativo.

GRACIAS!!!!! y perdón a todos por mi ignorancia  :He:

----------


## Dummie

> Yo empecé a interesarm por la psicología pues desde muy pequeño sufro trastornos de pánico ligados a ansiedad...durante muchos años di vueltas por todo tipo de "sin nombre"...véase parapsicólogos, psicólogos, espiritistas, etc, todos ellos buenos oradores, y ninguno logró curarme. Eso sí, mis padres se dejaron un buen dinero en todos los años que estos personajes intentaban curarme. Finalmente fui a un psiquiatra y me puso durante un tiempo en tratamiento con medicación...curiosamente lo que no habían logrado en más de 6 años lo hizo una persona con 3 pastillitas....


Ah...la mágica química que nos libera de todos los males...

Pues parece que está todo aclarado, menos mal que ha venido Talman y con sólo una intervención ha zanjado el asunto. Como decía Iban van a pensar que nos hemos vuelto locos.

Femstore: suerte en tus investigaciones por el mundo del mentalismo.
A los demas, siento el latazo sobre el psicoanálisis. Sigamos con mentalismo...

----------


## Caonauta

Si no te interesa el mentalismo, si no te ves haciendo efectos de tal tipo, mejor no te molestes en leer los 13 escalones, porque no va en el sentido de lo que buscas, perderás tiempo y dinero y además puede que reveles los secretos a otros cuando presencies esos efectos ya que no te interesa. Además perderás la ilusión al verlos. Sólo no pierde la ilusión y sabe cómo se hacen al que de verdad le apasiona el tema, porque pone atención también en otros detalles. 

Lo mejor sería que invirtieras tu tiempo y dinero en libros más enfocados en lo que buscas, como libros de Programación Neuro Lingüística e hipnosis; también hay un tópico que habla sobre libros no mentalistas para mentalistas, que creo que te serán mucho más útiles. Acá el link: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=24380

----------


## femstore

> Si no te interesa el mentalismo, si no te ves haciendo efectos de tal tipo, mejor no te molestes en leer los 13 escalones, porque no va en el sentido de lo que buscas, perderás tiempo y dinero y además puede que reveles los secretos a otros cuando presencies esos efectos ya que no te interesa. Además perderás la ilusión al verlos. Sólo no pierde la ilusión y sabe cómo se hacen al que de verdad le apasiona el tema, porque pone atención también en otros detalles.


No te preocupes, que aunque sea del lado del espectador, seguiré admirando las veladas de mentalistas. Realmente, ya se como se hacen el 80% de trucos que se suelen ver en esas veladas, y no he empezado a leerme un libro. Tampoco veo la necesidad de desvelarlo, lo bonito es disfrutar del espectáculo sepas o no sepas los trucos.
Aunque ahí también valoro la calidad del espectáculo...yo como observador, puedo ver o "pillar" como se hacen uno o  varios trucos; en la calidad del mentalista en cuestión y de su espectáculo está el que los pille o no los pille, y no en el truco en sí.
La semana pasada fui con mi novia y dos amigos más a ver a Manolo, y este sabado si las cosas salen bien, espero ir hasta con mi madre por que sé que le encantará. No me molesto en estar atento para ver si veo la trampa en algún lado, pues con un poco de lógica muchas veces puedes encontrarla, busco la diversión de todo en conjunto y el ingenio del mentalista para evolucionar un truco y hacer que pase de ser un simple truco, a un truco propio de dicho mentalista.

Por ejemplo, se perfectamente cómo se doblan las cucharas "con la mente", con ponerlo en google salen 203203 formas de poder hacerlo, unos métodos mejores y otros peores, pero me importa un comino, si en un espectáculo el mentalista hace algo así, disfrutaré viendo su conjunto escénico, y su ingenio para hacer que ese número sea "su número" y no un truco más, realizado de la misma forma que hacen todos los magos y mentalistas cuando cogen 3 cucharas.




> Lo mejor sería que invirtieras tu tiempo y dinero en libros más enfocados en lo que buscas, como libros de Programación Neuro Lingüística e hipnosis; también hay un tópico que habla sobre libros no mentalistas para mentalistas, que creo que te serán mucho más útiles. Acá el link: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=24380


Eso es lo que he querido hacer desde un principio jaja, pero entre que no domino el lenguaje de este mundillo y no me explico nada bien...lo he puesto dificil. Voy a pegar un vistazo al link que pones a ver que tal lo encuentro....

Muchísimas gracias!!
Ya iré contando que tal veo el asunto!

----------


## Magia Mental

*El mentalismo es un arte*. Una combinacion de la magia y la psicologia junto con demas principios "teoricos y practicos". Como tal no tiene nada que ver con asuntos clínicos.  
Si bien es cierto el mentalista necesita conocer y asentar bases solidas sobre el estudio de la mente humana, sus demostraciones no necesariamente estan ligadas a la "psicologia cientifica". 

Con respecto a su interes de conseguir informacion , lo hara si lo desea. Y posiblemente pueda aplicar conocimientos en su trabajo. Lo que no encontrara son analisis cientificos o algo parecido.

----------

